
Phi Sigma Sigma demands Penny Arcade remove "trade secret" secret handshake - kposehn
http://penny-arcade.com/2012/11/19/phi-sigma-sigma
======
lutusp
This doesn't look like a legally valid demand. A "secret handshake" is not
likely to be classed as intellectual property, and referring to it in a work
of art in most cases would fall under the fair use doctrine:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use>

Lawyers can write letters demanding things from people, but -- even though
lawyers are technically officers of the court -- their demands aren't
necessarily legal or enforceable demands. A judge might well look at this
demand very differently than an advocate for one side would.

It's best not to ignore a letter from a lawyer, but blind obedience is also
unwise IMHO. Let me add that IANAL.

------
iaw
"He asked if I’d have done it had they simply asked nicely.

no probably not."

Beautiful.

